# pregnancy and IBS



## Guest (Oct 16, 2001)

I just wondered if there is anyone out there who has experienced a longer amount of nausea during pregnancy with IBS. I suffer from nausea on and off anyway but I am now 13 weeks pregnant and my nausea doesn't seem to be going away very much. I wonder if it is lingering because of the IBS?


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

When I was pregnant with my son - I didn't know that I had ibs - had a picture perfect pregnancy only 2 days of nausea. I am 9 weeks now and have only had one bout of nausea. Have you tired seabands? They are a wrist strap that you wear to prevent motion sickness - I use them all the time when I travel - and it works like a charm - no dramamine, etc. Give those a try - you can pick them up at a drug store for like $5


----------



## ChrisO (Oct 17, 2001)

I just had my first child in June and I did have a long period of nausea - until about 16 weeks. I'm not sure if this is related to IBS - because with all the pregnancy stories I traded with other women this isn't that unusual a lenght of time for nausea to last 12 weeks is the norm but there are always some lucky people who fall outside of the norm. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy - hope you feel better soon.


----------

